# Can't stop spending



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

Hi,
First things first:
I am 22 years old, graduated with a biology degree in September. Began my job in November. I earn €24,000 a year- my take home pay is €1848 a month.

I still live at home, and my only debt is a car loan, which is €1500. I pay €71.57 a month on it.
My only essentials are petrol, which is about €20-€25 a week, the car loan, and phone credit (about €10 a week).
But I am spending so much money. I love shopping. 
A lot of the background was that I lived on €20-€50 a week at some points during college and was constantly worrying about money the whole time. The most money I had was when I worked 20 hours a week in a supermarket which worked out at about €150 a week.
When I finished college I worked there for the summer.
I earned about €300- €350 a week and had rent, food and bills to pay, but still had maybe 2k of savings after 3 months.
Now I earn about €460-480 a week and until I got paid today, I had €868 of savings, after 9 months.

I am spending a fortune, and it is certainly not on neccesseties. It is all psychological- all those years of worrying about money and now I don't have to.I have more than enough money for transport, food, new clothes, I never have to save for anything and I am just spending so much. Basically I love the high life. I love buying new clothes, shoes, you name it. I tell myself that I worked so hard in college and budgeted so hard for 4 years that I deserve these 9 months of spending. But it is getting ridiculous. I want to move out, and I want to buy a new car, but both would mean having to scrimp and save a bit more. The car would be worth about €9k- I could easily afford a €9k loan but I would have to cut down on the shopping. Same with rent.
There is another issue also- I want to go travelling and buy a house within the next few years. Hopefully by the time I am 26. And I am thinking, how will I afford it if I am paying rent and a €9k car loan? But then at the same time I am trying to plan years ahead and that feels ridiculous. I mean, I don't even know who I would travel with, or where I would buy a house!!!

I dont know what to do- can anyone help. All my friends have moved out and are earning similar money. Don't get me wrong, I love living at home. I have moved out before to go on a J1 and was delighted to move home again as my parents are so easy going and never ask what time will you be home at, etc. But I am 22 and feel I really should! Also with the car- I worked so hard at learning to drive that I feel I deserve a nice new car.

Can anyone help... as I say, my spending is psychological... it's not like I have a lot of bills or essentials to buy...


----------



## sam h (22 Aug 2008)

> I worked so hard at learning to drive that I feel I deserve a nice new car.


 
I think it is this attitude that is your problem.  Learning to drive does not equate to taking on a stupid loan because "your worth it".  A car gets you from A to B, buy what you can afford, preferably without the loan.  Learn to live within your means and save for your luxuries.

I can understand you having abit of a blow-out now you are earning some real cash, but maybe it's time to sit down and prioritise what you really want and how you can SAVE to achieve it.

By the way, do you pay rent to your parents??  If not (and in fairness my dad refused to take a penny from me), you should take a suitable figure and start to save that as a minimum.


----------



## Alis (22 Aug 2008)

Hi I am not in a similiar situation like you strawberries.I can't offer you any advice sorry,but I know exactly where you are coming from. I am 34 and I have a problem spending money I am a shopaholic and I always was.I get paid weekly and each week I have to buy ClothesAccesories,Jewellery,Perfume, cds etc you Name it.I feel it is getting way out of hand but I can't stop and at this stage I really just don't know what to do about it. I argue constantly with my partner about this situation. Is there any other ladies out there like this or can anyone advise me?


----------



## tara83 (22 Aug 2008)

Why not set up a saving account and a standing order so that the money goes straight into the saving account when you are paid. Don't spend any money on non essentials for a couple of weeks - you will see how much money you are wasting. It can be hard not to spend everything when you don't have any goals to save for - set one for yourself. You could save for the car if you really want it instead of getting a loan. (by the way new car may be a waste if you plan on travelling) Saving even a bit each month will add up. Some of my friends fell into the spending trap when they started earning money and this meant they are not now in a position to buy a house or take time off to travel debt free


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Aug 2008)

Does this help?


----------



## davidoco (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I am 22 years old, ..............want to move out, and I want to buy a new car, .........I want to go travelling .............buy a house within the next few years. Hopefully by the time I am 26.  ...


 
4 years - phew.  Put up with the car you have, save up a bit, go travelling, come back and buy a house.  If you can afford it then buy a new car.

Did you ever watch that RTE house hunting program "I'm an Adult....". Well in nearly all cases the fancy cars had to be sold.


----------



## Skinny Posh (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> my take home pay is €1848 a month.
> 
> I am spending a fortune, and it is certainly not on neccesseties.
> 
> ...


 
Having been a former shopaholic, I can understand but in the last number of years, i've cut back... I was living a better lifestyle in college then I am now! 

A car gets you from A-B, is there any really need to getting a better car, as long as its not costing you a fortune to repair etc... keep it and be glad, because new car, is higher tax, insurance, petrol, etc... Its something you don't need to change, I always maintained that I would change my car but I've been driving my Corsa for over 2 years and i've come to understand the realities of what changing it would do to my pocket..... 

Save some money and go travelling, save some money for a house, although depending on how your income goes over the next 4 years, will you get a mortgage, renting is dead money but during the credit crunch it is also the best solution. Banks are not giving mortgages without at least 10% of a deposit and thats in the region of €35,000 for a decent house, although if you buy in Dublin you are talking a lot more. If you enjoy living with your parents, stay there, save your money, give some to your parents, start a pension!!! At least while you have some disposable cash.... 

And my best advise to you is don't get a credit card, if you have one, get rid of it!!!! And as for your spending, just stop and realise what productive things (further study, savings, travelling etc...) you could do instead of buying CD's, clothes or other impluse buys! Its kind of like giving up the smoking, you just need to stop! There is no easy way to reduce spending, you just need to stop!


----------



## miselemeas (22 Aug 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Does this help?


Great advice - brilliant, he's a legend!


----------



## Sherman (22 Aug 2008)

I think a lot of us here would have gone through something similar with our first 'proper' job after college - I know I did.  The thrill of having (what at the time seemed like) a large amount of money deposited into your account every month after years of working for a pittance in Dunnes Stores etc. during college can make you feel richer than you are.  I never got into debt but I did spend every cent I earned for the first year after starting my first job.  Luckily I copped on soon enough.

You really should be giving something up to your parents - I reckon a minimum contribution of €400 per month - which, steep as it sounds, doesn't even cover the cost to your parents of feeding and heating you.  Having that fixed responsibility would put a bit of discipline on you and would make you budget more carefully.  Do try also to put away €100-200 per month - it's not much, but you'll be so grateful you did when the time comes to move out of home.


----------



## And76 (22 Aug 2008)

I dont want to sound condisending but you are only 22!! You're doing really well so just make a decision on what you want to do for the next year. If you have no one to go travelling with and wont go alone then concentrate on getting a car within your means (9k is alot for a run around, you can get a lovely newish car for around 4k, try up north too for good deals) and enjoy having some money to spend on yourself now that you're finished college.
You've time on your side re travelling and house buying I wouldnt be getting so stressed out about all that now. I did both in my late 20's and loved every minute of it.
Enjoy your extra cash but spend what you have and set up a standing order to save monthly it'll all add up over the next few years.


----------



## kopq (22 Aug 2008)

You know what the problem is - you spend too much on stuff you don't need. You know what the solution is - stop spending. There's lots of advice here on ways to cut down day to day spending, but at the end of the day you're just going to have to bite the bullet and cut down on your spending. 

Rather than have the attitude of you deserve a new car because you worked hard learning to drive, try and think more in terms of you've worked hard and therefore deserve to go travelling / buy a house and start saving towards those goals. They both seem to be more life goals than just buying a flash new car for the sake of it.

Also, it would be no harm to set up a direct debit so that money goes into a savings account as soon as you're paid. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

Has the original poster looked at the many existing budgeting/debt management resources in the key posts section and in other similar threads?


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> Hi,
> I earn €24,000 a year- my take home pay is €1848 a month.


 
Surely this isn't right?


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> Surely this isn't right?


 
The 24,000 is before tax. My take home salary is about 22,200. Got a bonus of €1200 yesterday.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> Got a bonus of €1200 yesterday.


What are you going to do with it?


----------



## square1 (22 Aug 2008)

> love buying new clothes, shoes, you name it. I tell myself that I worked so hard in college and budgeted so hard for 4 years that I deserve these 9 months of spending


 
I know this feeling. The problem is it probably won't go away. You'll feel good about a promotion etc as time goes buy and there is always an excuse to spend. What I did first out of college was try pay off all my loans/Credit card etc. These are all zero now. (and it sounds like this doesn't apply to you). Then I started to save quite a small amount -250 euros per month. In the scheme of my wages it wasn't a lot and meant there was always something there. Then allow yourself one 'treat' either a week or a month. A new top this month/week. New makeup the next. Then you'll appreciate it a bit more and have a better handle on your money. If it's an consolation I've done all you want to do since 22 (travelled for a few years, bought a house, made a bit of a career and am about to head off and travel again for a few months). It can be done but you just need to be somewhat sensible with your money. Somewhere in the middle between your college scrimping and post-college splurging should mean you can do this. 
As for the car - I bought one car for 1000 euro four years ago. It's 13 years old and not the prettiest but it gets me exactly where I need to go and is paid for. The house and the travel we're more important to me than my car - it's about priorities. But just remember - as soon as you buy the car it will loose value. Bit of a waste of money!


----------



## net64 (22 Aug 2008)

Set up a direct debit for saving and get it put into a seperate savings account.Have it transferred the day you get paid.Defenitely give your parents rent money if you are not already.You are getting lodgings,food,esb. etc. Try and limit the amount that you spend on the luxuries to a certain figure and don't go over it.
Don't be rushing to get all done by 26.YOU ARE YOUNG.Travel and have fun and when  you return do the things that you want.


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

I forgot to say, I don't have a credit card. I have a Laser card which I use rather than cash as it means I can keep track of my spending online, also for some reason if I open my purse and see cash I want to spend it!!!

I would love to move out but my mother has always drummed into me that "Rent is dead money, you are paying someone else's mortgage rather than paying your own". I mean if I was to move out I would only move a 5 minute drive away.

The fact that I am spending more now than I did when I was earning far less and paying rent and bills really gets to me. A lot of my spending is to do with the boyfriend. We are forever going to the shop because we are bored. We go to buy a couple of Tesco pizzas and I end up buying magazines and sweets as well. We get bored and go to the cinema, thats €20 between a ticket and food. One time he went off with the lads for a week away, I saved a fortune! We just get so bored sitting at home.


----------



## Caveat (22 Aug 2008)

Don't mean to appear rude Strawberries, but I think you have a problem if you are spending out of boredom. It sounds crazy.


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

Caveat said:


> Don't mean to appear rude Strawberries, but I think you have a problem if you are spending out of boredom. It sounds crazy.


 
I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Aug 2008)

Again no disrespect, Strawberries, but maybe you should have a read of this thread?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy.


 
Yeah I hear ya - but you can also do stuff that is fun that is free!!
Go to the Museum of Modern Art - free day out, great fun.
Use that car youre paying for and get out in the countryside and find interesting places to visit. Drive to Howth (or similiar) and go for a walk along the pier. Drive to places of interest in the next county. Look up whats on in the local area that you could go to for free.
I get himself to come feed the ducks with me and we get a great laugh of of it for an hour on a sunday afternoon - only costs us some bread.
Borrow a bike and go for a cycle. 
Get out and enjoy the world around you instead of sitting in looking at your purchases and being bored.


----------



## sam h (22 Aug 2008)

> We just get so bored sitting at home.


Maybe you need to get a new boyfriend!!!

Personally I agree rent is dead money & if your parents are kind enough to let you stay (is it rent free)....you should be saving at least some of what you'd spend on rent.  

You are young and you should be enjoying yourself....just don't do it with a "L'oreal" attitude (because I'm worth it).  Save and then buy....you really do appriciate things more that way.  I had a friend who got a large loan to buy an almost new car...had a few dings within a few months & spend 4 years paying off a car she no longer felt was worth it.


----------



## net64 (22 Aug 2008)

Next time that you and your boyfriend go to the shop get him to cough up!
If he realises that he is going to have to pay every time you go he might just want to stop going and then you will save a fortune there!


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

I have earned about 19800 since I started my job and only have €3800... all that money... gone.
My boyfriend is no better, he is about 9000 in debt and he also lives at home. He spent about 5500 on his first car (mine was 600 but I had to tax it). I suppose thinking of his situation makes me feel better.

It sounds weird but I think we might actually save money by renting a room together. We are both bored to death with our lives and really need some change. The boredom makes us go out to the cimena, shopping, etc etc. I know it sounds very strange.

I am also looking into making my own clothes rather than buying them- would be cheaper and keep me occupied.


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

net64 said:


> Next time that you and your boyfriend go to the shop get him to cough up!
> If he realises that he is going to have to pay every time you go he might just want to stop going and then you will save a fortune there!


 
LOL 
We go halves or just pay our own way.


----------



## mro (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> It sounds weird but I think we might actually save money by renting a room together. We are both bored to death with our lives and really need some change. The boredom makes us go out to the cimena, shopping, etc etc. I know it sounds very strange.



But how would moving out and renting make you less bored? You'll still be in the same situation except you'll be living in a different house..


----------



## g-gekko (22 Aug 2008)

I’m in a similar situation as you Strawberries salary wise. I had my honeymoon period with the jump in income too and have recently re-assessed my spending. I found a lot of interesting tips from threads here.If your only spending €20-€25 a week on petrol you’re obviously not driving very far and I can’t justify a new car in my mind. I drive a car that’s 9 years old, I spend the same as you on petrol and it’s not a “banger”. It only cost me 2k initially and I’ve never had much trouble with it. There’s a lot of value in the second hand car market and it’s easy for the savvy consumer to get a quality car with all the luxuries only it’s reg plate says it’s older. I’m not sayin sell your car and buy something ancient like mine but you’d be surprised how much you’d have saved if you bought the same car second hand. 

You can easily afford the loan I’m sure but is it worth the trade – off. You’ve answered a lot of your own questions already without realising it. I think you just love your luxuries and we’re all entitled to them, but on our sort of money we can’t have it all, yet. My advice would list your needs and wants. Budget for your needs. Prioritise your wants and have another look at your situation. Cut back and save will be the general opinion here I’m guessing, but you seem to know this already yourself.


----------



## net64 (22 Aug 2008)

You say in you initial post that you want to travel and in your last one that you are bored! there is your answer.You have no debts apart from 1500 for the car.My niece when she was your age had been to south america ,germany,croatia and all over Europe.If you have no ties and want to do it,save and go! You are only 22. do it before you reach your mid thirties and regret that you did nothing!


----------



## dem_syhp (22 Aug 2008)

Have you considered just time bounding it? I specifically took my first year of working after college and spent it all. Now I didn't get in to debt, but my objective was to enjoy what I had. 

I was in a slightly different position in that I was living and working abroad at the time, and knew I was coming home after the year, so it was easier to make that cut off. But during that year, I travelled, socalised, shopped - you name it I did it. I had a ball and still think back to how much fun that year was. 

After that I saved and bought an apt about 2-3 years later. But that first year - that was my fun year. There was no guilt associated with it, I worked very hard, played hard for a year and then settled down. 

Do which ever you want, once a conscious decision on how you're spending it.


----------



## mell61 (22 Aug 2008)

Hi there,
firstly, well done...   You've spotted early whats happening, and now want to do something about it, if you check a few more posts you may appreciate that a lot of people don't see the issue until a few more years and a few more grand!
My personal advise, set up a savings account (preferably one you can't access easily), make sure 10-15% of your take home goes there each payday.     You'll feel the pinch the first month, but as easily as you get used to more money, you also get used to slightly less.
Or if you want to go the full hog and plan it, decide what that travel will cost, then work out how much you can afford to save and how long it will take to save it (€6k for example, €250pm and in 2 years you can book it).
By the sounds of it, boredom is your biggest problem... have you considered ways of adding something more into your life (a lot of us find we are liing to work, not working to live).   
For example, if you want to head off to travel in Asia, why not consider doing an evenign course in Chinese/Japanese or a TEFL qualification.    A photography course, so that when you are off on your grand adventure you take the best photos you can...  Try a new sport, Karate / horse riding / archery / mountain climbing....    Yes they normally will cost you something, but maybe this small investment will pay off in helping eleviate the boredom.


----------



## Skinny Posh (22 Aug 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Again no disrespect, Strawberries, but maybe you should have a read of this thread?


 
I'm curious, is this an insult or a cautionary tale for the girl!?!?!?!


----------



## rmelly (22 Aug 2008)

Skinny Posh said:


> I'm curious, is this an insult or a cautionary tale for the girl!?!?!?!


 
I'm thinking cautionary tale of where the OP might be in 4 years time, if she doesn't take appropriate steps now. Not meant to be insulting to anyone, the OP or the OP of the linked thread I would imagine.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy.


So maybe you simply value (instant?) self gratification over saving etc.? If so and you are not getting into debt but just spending what you have then what's the problem? If that's your choice then so be it. If, however, you actually want to save etc. then obviously you have to balance your shopping against this.


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> So maybe you simply value (instant?) self gratification over saving etc.?


 
Yes, completely. I am a very impatient person. I am also a compulsive planner and worrier. I am trying to convince myself that trying to plan years ahead is ridiculous because you just never know what's around the corner. However, obviously this is neccessary with things like travelling etc.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2008)

Well you need to prioritise what you want to do - e.g. if you want to save then you need to put plans in place to do this. But if you want to keep blowing your money as is your prerogative then you can continue as you are. It's up to you. But you cannot do both or at least you have to strike some balance between spending and saving. There are lots of resources (e.g. in the key posts section) dealing with how to track/manage expenditure if you are interested. In relation to your original post nobody "deserves" a new car or whatever no matter how hard they have worked. If they want one then they need to plan towards getting one.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Aug 2008)

Skinny Posh said:


> I'm curious, is this an insult or a cautionary tale for the girl!?!?!?!


It's certainly not intended as an insult to either of you; I sincerely apologise if it came across that way. I was just trying to point out the possible consequences of the _'I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy'_ approach.



Skinny Posh said:


> I'm exhausted of stressing and i'm completely fed up!!! Its never ending and I don't know how to get rid of it....
> I need help.


----------



## Thrifty (22 Aug 2008)

Perhaps it's because i'm older (lets say 12 more than you) and although young was aware of the lack of money in the eighties. I had a very poorly paid Saturday job before college but leaving college and having money made me realise all the things i wanted to do and what i could now do because i could finally earn and save money. I spent my first whole months pay cheque but after that i started saving, i wanted to get a car, travel and save for a deposit for a house. As i watched my savings growing and eventually achieved each of these things i got a great satisfaction and felt like i deserved them because i had actaully saved for them and done without the instant gratification to get them. I really feel you have to decide what you want the most - if you have things you want in the future then you have to choose between saving for them or spending all your spare cash now. It's as simple as that. It's just most people can't have everything so they have to decide what they want the most. It also doesn't mean you don't have a life in the meantime its just a balance. Nobody else can talk you into that or change how you want to spend your money, it's sometihing you have to think about and decide yourself. I travelled alot in South East Asia in very poor countries where the average wage is a dollar a day. I suppose what really impressed me was how materialistic we have become and for me anyway how hollow and shortlived the happiness from buying new clothes/ more stuff can be. Especially (confessional) when you find yourself decluttering and giving into the charity shop clothes with the tags still on them.


----------



## maggie mae (22 Aug 2008)

hi strawberries,
you sound like my little sister! She's 22, earning 50,000 and not a penny to show after a year working, but having a ball. She's decided to start putting a certain amount into a credit union every week. In her favour she's got great job security and qualifications.

I think you should give some thought to job security. Why not educate yourself further so you'll benefit in the future and will be in a position to borrow more. It'd keep you occupied wouldn't it, increase your employability and opportunites.

I wouldn't beat yourself up too much either, you're not sunk in debt. I wouldn't get a credit card if I were you though!


----------



## PM1234 (22 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy.




Strawberries - there is a shopping rule called 'the three day rule' which might help 

Its basically if you see something you like and want to buy, walk away from it. Return to the item after three days and ask yourself if you still want it. It takes away the instant gratification of impulse shopping and you might be surprised at the number of things you decide you didn't need /want to buy after all.


----------



## Strawberries (22 Aug 2008)

maggie mae said:


> hi strawberries,
> you sound like my little sister! She's 22, earning 50,000


 
oh my god!!! what does she do for a living?


----------



## SarahMc (22 Aug 2008)

I think your problem is boredom, rather than over-spending.  You seem to have gotten into a rut where you get your highs by spending and acquiring things rather than experiences.

You mentioned the possibility of making your own clothes.  There are some great courses starting in clothes/jewellry design now.  It would get you out of your rut, and provide a creative outlet for you.  You may end up spending money on beads/fabric, but who knows you could end up selling stuff!


----------



## so-crates (25 Aug 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I am 22 years old, graduated with a biology degree in September. Began my job in November. I earn €24,000 a year- my take home pay is €1848 a month.
> 
> .... The most money I had was when I worked 20 hours a week in a supermarket which worked out at about €150 a week.
> When I finished college I worked there for the summer.
> ...


 


Strawberries said:


> The 24,000 is before tax. My take home salary is about 22,200. Got a bonus of €1200 yesterday.


 


Strawberries said:


> I would love to move out but my mother has always drummed into me that "Rent is dead money, you are paying someone else's mortgage rather than paying your own". I mean if I was to move out I would only move a 5 minute drive away.
> 
> The fact that I am spending more now than I did when I was earning far less and paying rent and bills really gets to me.


 


Strawberries said:


> I have earned about 19800 since I started my job and only have €3800... all that money... gone.
> 
> ...My boyfriend is no better, he is about 9000 in debt and he also lives at home. He spent about 5500 on his first car (mine was 600 but I had to tax it). I suppose thinking of his situation makes me feel better.
> 
> It sounds weird but I think we might actually save money by renting a room together. We are both bored to death with our lives and really need some change. The boredom makes us go out to the cimena, shopping, etc etc. I know it sounds very strange.


 
Just a few things Strawberries, same experience as several other posters, for my first job out of college I gave myself a year's free rein to fritter if I fancied. Time-bounded, as soon as my first year was up I set up a savings scheme which took about 10% of my takehome straight out of my salary at the start of the month so I would get used to it. But it was a pleasure and an indulgence to give myself that year of carefree enjoyment of my income. I didn't abuse it, but I didn't have anything close to €3800 to show at the end of it! I think you are being a little hard on yourself. Yes wasteful spending is not to be encouraged but you are hardly living beyond your means. By all means look seriously now at what you intend to do with your income over the next year, but you haven't wasted your income this year, you should have enjoyed it. Ephemeral maybe, but as you didn't go overboard or run up huge debts, it is okay to enjoy spending money that you can afford to spend, you are not obliged to scrimp and save when you don't have to. €3800 is approximately 20% of €19000, seems like a pretty healthy savings habit to me.

I would disagree with your mum on rent being dead, while it is definitely preferable not to pay it, it is not dead. You are paying for the use of a place. The question is, is the cost of it worthwhile? 

On the other hand, your boyfriend's approach to finance seems to be something I would be a little more concerned about if I was considering moving in with him. If you do decide to, then lay the ground rules clearly in terms of rent and common household expenses. You do not want to be the one paying for his lifestyle.

Why are you bored? You have a new job, a good income, a boyfriend, other friends (I assume ), a supportive family and your health. What is it you need? You are the only one that can answer that. Perhaps instead of worrying over your ability to only save 20% of your income you should turn your mind to that question. Resolving the boredom will give you less reason to shop, if the reason you shop is because you are bored.


----------



## Labguy (16 Sep 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy.




Is this for real?  I mean grow up lady (I'm assuming you're a lady).  Get a grip on yourself!


----------



## nesbitt (16 Sep 2008)

Strawberries said:


> I love buying clothes and things. Love shopping. Makes me happy.


  The happiness, or buzz you get from shopping is short lived and then you will be hit by feelings of guilt.  Hence the need to post on this site for advice.  Only you can actually stop kidding yourself and spending beyond your means.  There is an underlying cause for any addiction and shopping is an addiction and a serious one.  I know some people think it is funny...  You are going to have to engage in other activities that make you happy all legal and wholesome!  You are young but that excuse only lasts so long


----------

